# Quadrocopter-Drohnenbauerfahrung??



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum.
Hatte den Post schon im "Quadrocopterflieger hier?"-Thread gepostet.
Befürchte aber das er,weil alt,einfach übersehen wird.
Deswegen mache ich einen eigenen Thread auf.

Bin ernstlich am überlegen mir eine Drohne  zu bauen.
So nach und nach eine FPS-Drohne (First Personal View).
Mein Sohn hat eine und im Urlaub ist er mit Brille geflogen.
Er will seit dem nicht mehr ohne .
Allerdings geht mein Geld meist für andere Sachen drauf(Miete,Strom,Gas,Wasser,Lebensmittel und Zigaretten usw.^^.
Da bleibt nicht viel über.
Desweiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich eine Drohne dann auch  fliegen darf,oder ob sich die Gesetze zu dem Thema verschärfen werden.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Drohne meines Sohns:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bilder hab ich schon mal im DI-Thread gepostet)

So in der Art will ich meine auch bauen.
Teile gibt es in China schon recht günstig.
Durfte auch mal fliegen,da ohne Elektronischen hilfen recht schwierig.
Hab auch gelesen das man speziel für Drohnen eine Haftpflichtversichrung abschließen sollte.
Das macht die ganze sache auch nicht gerade Günstiger.

Hab mal ne grobe aufstellung gemacht was es in etwa kosten würde.

Als erstes der Frame:

Lisam LS-210 210mm Carbon Fiber Frame Kit Mini Quadcopter Sale - Banggood.com

~17€

Motoren:

4X Racerstar Racing Edition 2205 BR2205 2300KV 2-4S Brushless Motor 2 CW & 2 CCW For QAV250 ZMR250 Sale - Banggood.com

~25€

PDB:

Matek Systems PDB-XT60 W/ BEC 5V & 12V 2oz Copper For RC Multirotors Sale - Banggood.com

~4€

ESC:

Racerstar RS20Ax4 20A 4 in 1 Blheli_S Opto ESC 2-4S Support Dshot150 Dshot300 for FPV Racer Sale - Banggood.com

~21€

Flight Controler:

F3 Flight Controller Acro 6 DOF/Deluxe 10 DOF for Multirotor Racing Sale - Banggood.com

~21€
oder den für 10€
https://www.banggood.com/DALRC-NAZE...20774&utm_content=1081&p=CG24181822629201506N

Rotorblätter:

https://www.banggood.com/2-Pair-DAL...110019.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto
~3€
ich weiß allerdings nicht ob zwei oder dreiblättrig besser ist ?

Lipos:

https://www.banggood.com/ZOP-Power-...-Battery-XT60-Plug-p-967264.html?rmmds=search

am besten zweimal oder mehr^^

zwei ~30€

Ladegerät:

https://www.banggood.com/Charsoon-D...081892.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto

~12€

brauche dann noch einen Adapter für Deutsche Steckdosen,oder ich löte einen an^^.

Noch eine Fehrnsteuerung: (gibt es auch billiger,mein Sohn meint ,das die was taugt)
https://www.banggood.com/FrSky-ACCS...rnational-Version-p-1196246.html?rmmds=search

~95€

Fals ich nichts vergessen hab sind das die absoluten Basics um eine Flugfähige Drohne zu bauen.
Schon happig 216€.
weitere obtionen: GPS
Kammera:https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-10...053340.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto 
~9€

Sender: https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-VT...114206.html?rmmds=detail-top-buytogether-auto
~10€
Brille: https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-VR...Lens-Adjustable-p-1137808.html?rmmds=category
~90€

oder soll ich mir als anfänger lieber ,zum üben erstmal Fernsteuerung,Brille und das Modell zulegen?

https://www.banggood.com/Eachine-E0...Flight-Controller-p-1119427.html?rmmds=search

Na ja mal sehen was ich mach,vlt. lass ich es erstmal^^?

Über eure Erfahrungen,Tip´s und Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Oktober 2017)

Verbesserungsvorschläge meines Sohns:
Rotorblätter:
10 Pairs Kingkong 5040 5x4x3 3-Blade Single Color CW CCW Propellers for FPV Racer Sale - Banggood.com
die brechen nicht,die verbiegen sich nur.

Frame:
MartianⅡ 220 220mm 4mm Arm Starke Kohlefaser Rahmen Satz w / PDB Fur FPV Racing Verkauf - Banggood.com
etwas Stabiler.

Nach einem Frontalcrash ,mit einem Grill:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Passend zum Frame die Richtige Motorenfarbe    :

4X Racerstar Racing Edition 2205 BR2205 2600KV 2-4S Brushless Motor Purple For 210 X220 250 280 Sale - Banggood.com


Der Flight -Controler ,den ich ausgesucht habe ist etwas altbacken,heist bei zuviel Signaleingängen schlicht überfordert.
Das kann schlimmstenfall zum Absturz führen.

Verbesserungsvorschlag meines Sohnes:

DYS 30.5x30.5mm Omnibus F4 Pro Flight Controller Integrated with OSD 5V 3.3V and Current Sensor Sale - Banggood.com

Ich hatte noch einen Empfänger für die Funke vergessen:

FrSky XSR 2.4GHz 16CH ACCST Receiver S-Bus CPPM Output Support X9D X9E X9DP X12S X Series Sale - Banggood.com

Noch ein Satz Vibrationsentkoppler für die Plantinen:

https://www.banggood.com/4-PCS-Real...ixed Screws for FPV Racer Sale - Banggood.com

Verbesserung Lipos 1500mA reichen, 2200 mAh sind zu schwer für die Drohne.
 4 zellen lipos sind zu viel da sie direkt 14V haben und die Elektronik grillen.

https://www.banggood.com/ZOP-Power-...Battery-XT60-Plug-p-1085894.html?rmmds=search


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2017)

Hab zu Weihnachten den ersten Baustein meiner Drohnenflugkariere geschenkt bekommen.

Taranis Q X7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Danke Sohn)

Ich bin fleißig mit einem Simulator am üben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dgeigerd (13. Februar 2018)

Dieser Thread gefällt mir^^ ich lese mal mit  Hat jemand nen guten Flight Controller der auch gut aussieht bis 100€? (Soll für meine zukünftige Racing Drohne sein)


----------



## P2063 (13. Februar 2018)

es gibt keine spezielle "Drohnenhaftpflicht" das ist bereits in einer normalen Haftpflichtversicherung unter Modellflieger (gegebenenfalls als optionaler Baustein) enthalten. Unterschiede gibt es je nach Versicherung in Deckungssumme, Anzahl versicherter Fluggeräte, ob auch das fliegen mit fremden/geliehenen mitversichert ist und deren Gewicht. Manche beschränken die Versicherung auch auf Nutzung ausschließlich auf Modellfluggeländen. Da kommt man nicht umhin das kleingedruckte zu lesen.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Allerdings geht mein Geld meist für andere Sachen drauf (... und Zigaretten



mit dem rauchen aufhören könnte helfen 

ich bin heute viele Jahre nachdem ich aufgehört habe noch immer überrascht wie viel mehr man sich ohne diese Sucht leisten kann


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. April 2018)

So hab mich entschlossen zu bestellen erst mal die Drohne!
(Meine Frau hat Ok gegeben)
Frame:

Anniversary Special Edition Martian 215 215mm Carbon Fiber RC Drone FPV Racing Frame Kit 136g Sale - Banggood.com

Abstandhalter in Weinrot (lila sieht doof aus  ) :

Suleve™ M3AR3 10 Stucke M3 35mm Gerandelte Standoff Aluminiumlegierung Multi Farbe Verkauf - Banggood.com

Motoren  für 2-4 Zellenackus:

4X Racerstar Rennfahrer Edition 2205 BR2205 2300KV 2-4S Burstenloser Motor 2 CW & 2 CCW Fur QAV250 ZMR250 Verkauf - Banggood.com

Rotorbläter:

10 Pairs Kingkong / LDARC 5040 5x4x3 3-Blade Single Color CW CCW Propellers for Racing Drone Sale - Banggood.com
ESC 4X 25A :

Racerstar Tattoo_S 25A 2-4S ST/ARM Blheli_32bit Dshot1200 Ready 5V BEC FPV Racing Brushless ESC for RC Drone Sale - Banggood.com

PDB (zum Stromverteilen):

https://www.banggood.com/Matek-Syst...tail-top-buytogether-auto__1&cur_warehouse=CN

Empfänger von der Funke:

https://www.banggood.com/Frsky-XM-M...er-Up-to-16CH-p-1110020.html?cur_warehouse=CN

Entkoppler:

https://www.banggood.com/4-PCS-Real...tail-top-buytogether-auto__5&cur_warehouse=CN

Das Gehirn ^^ der Flightcontroler :

https://www.banggood.com/DYS-30_5x3...-p-1136875.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN


Ackus 3S(3 Zellen) :

https://www.banggood.com/ZOP-Power-...l?rmmds=cart_middle_products&cur_warehouse=CN

Ladegerät hat mein Sohn schon bei Amazone gekauft  .
Jetzt dauert es ca. 2-3 Wochen bis die Einzelteile ankommen. Freu

-Bestellt-


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. April 2018)

-Update-
Mitlerweile ist,bis auf den ESC und den roten Abstandhalter,alles angekommen .
Mein Sohn hat alles mitgebracht und wir hatten es "ausgepackt"!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der PDB mit aufgelegtem Akkuanschlußstecker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Flightcontroller :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Empfänger :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Motoren :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ladegerät :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts unten das Frame :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt fehlt noch das ESC,der die Spannung auf die einzelnen Motoren gibt.
Deswegen konnten wir noch nichts Löten.
Mein Sohn machte die drei Akkus schon einmal Startklar ,Balancing der Einzelnen Akkus und vollladen ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Balancing muß man bei einem Akku nur einmal ,wenn es neu ist.Dabei überprüft das Ladegerät den Ladestatus jeder einzelnen Zelle des Lipos.
Beim laden werden dann die volleren Zellen sozusagen übergangen,damit sich die Zelle nicht überläd(was zu Bränden führen kann).


Danach hat er den FC geflasht und mit Betaflight neu konfiguriert.

Betaflight - Configurator - Chrome Web Store





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hatte angefangen das Frame schonmal zusammenzubauen   .Ich wollte auch die abstände der Rotorblätter voneinander sehen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schon sehr knapp,wird aber klappen    .

Der ESC hängt seit dem 23.04 in Frankfurt fest.Mal sehen wann der endlich kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS.: Im Moment entlade ich die Akkus wieder auf Ca. 60% (Storage),damit ich sie länger lagern kann ohne das sie kaput gehen.
Nach einiger Zeit würde ansonnsten eine chemische reaktion die Akkus zerstören.
Ich lagere die Lipos zur Zeit in einer Blechdose,empfehlenswert sind auch Feuerfeste Taschen zb. die:

HMF 44145 LiPo Guard, Feuerfeste LiPo Tasche, 23 x 18 cm: Amazon.de: Spielzeug
Es besteht immer die Möglichkeit das der Akku Feuer fängt!

Noch mehr zum Thema Lipos:

LiPo-Grundlagen - MikrokopterWiki


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. April 2018)

-Update-
Die fehlenden Teile sind Gestern angekommen  .
Der ESC (Spannungsverteiler) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Farblich schöneren Abstandhalter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt.....zusammenbau  .

Als erstes haben wir die Motoren mit dem ESC verlötet (der verteilt die Ströme auf die einzelnen Motoren).  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Motoren  rechts und links sollen sich gegeneinander drehen,also der eine Rechts,der andere links herum.
Dazu müssen bei den Motoren mit der Roten Schraube zwei Kabel vertauscht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach hab ich die 12V Leitung des ESC an den PDB gelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine 12V Strippe für den Flightcontroller (FC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich das Plantienensandwitch festgeschraubt ,genauso wie die Motoren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tipp,es liegen verschieden lange Schrauben den Motoren bei.
Mann sollte die kürzeren nehmen,da sonnst die Wicklungen des Motors beschädigt werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die Motorkabel noch nett verlegt und befestigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe danach den Empfänger an den FC gelötet.Auf dem Empfänger befindet sich ein Minnischalter(weißer Kreis) und zwei LEDS(Oranger Kreis).
Die sind zum Binden wichtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bieper ist vorne Angelötet ,das kostet Nerven,da die Lötpunkte sehr klein sind^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes folten die Steuersignal Leitungen vom FC zum ESC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




S1,S2,S3 und S4 müssen auf dem FC angelötet werden. (Die Steuerleitungen für den ESC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dann den FC auf das "Sandwitch" oben aufgeschraubt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann noch die 12V Leitung vom PDB  an 12V des FC gelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ging der Software Terror los ^^ ,der Empfänger muss an die Fehrnsteuerung gebunden(binden) werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem Firmwareflash der Taranis ,gelang es endlich den Empfänger zu Binden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haben noch lange im Betaflight Programm eingestellt(teils mit Remotezugriff meines Sohnes)bis der Multikopter das tat was er soll  .

Das war es auf die schnelle (darf leider Morgen Arbeiten).

Folgen noch Bilde mit Rotoren (sind aus Sicherheitgründen noch nicht drauf)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

Toll, jetzt werde ich ganz heiß auch son Ding zu kaufen.
Wie läuft das mit VR-Brille und wie steuert man dann?

Ich freu mich auf erste Flugbilder!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. April 2018)

Stelle es dir nicht zu leicht vor,wenn du keine Erfahrung mit Lötkolben und Schraubenzieher hast .Mit Fernsteuerungen,Profieleistellungen und niemanden hast ,der dir zur Not Helfen kann (Danke Sohn    ) würde ich es dir nicht empfehlen.

Hab noch kein FPV krempel an der Drohne,mein Sohn meint ich sollte erst mal so fliegen lernen.Das reist eh sonnst nur ab.

Hier ist das versprochene Bild mit Rotorbättern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schön werden wir sie nie wieder sehen  


Hab mal zaghaft in der Wohnung getestet ,also nur auf dem Boden drehen lassen bis sie ganz kurz abhebt,macht schon ne Menge Wind.
Ist übrigends nicht zu empfehlen da sie die Wohnung zerlegen kann.  

Ok für FPV brauchst du(ich) noch eine Kammera (nicht so Teuer),Sender und Brille( ab 80€ zu haben).
(Im ersten Post sind ja einige links)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir würde bei *Video in* die Kamera angelötet.
Bei *Video out* der Sender zur Brille angelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Flugbilder wird schwierig ,kann ja nicht Fliegen und Knipsen gleichzeitig..mal sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Mai 2018)

-Update-

Flugbilder!
Wollte sie ja unbedingt mal ausprobieren!
Wetter:trocken aber sehr Windig 23-25 km/h in Böen mehr^^.
Also nicht Optimal.
Hardware: Irgendwo ist noch eine Verbindung noch nicht 100%.
Da muß ich nochmal bei
*Geflogen ist sie aber doch* -nur der Wind ist sehr übel ,für einen Anfänger. Mit gerade in der Luft halten ist nicht.
Auch war die Landezohne sehr Hart(Schotter).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Sohn ist seine mit FPV geflogen ,er kommt besser mit dem Wind klar.

Beide Drohnen haben ein Propeller eingebüßt^^  Schotter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Sohn meint ich solle sofort alle Blades Tauschen ,wenn alle durch sind ,die Kaputten variiern.
Wegen den Flugeigenschaften.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2018)

Hat die Drohen keine automatische Lagekontrolle?  Ich dachte, genau das macht der Controller und hält die Drohne 
automatischhorizontal, solange man nicht steuert. 

Erinnert mich an meiner ersten Versuche mit Modellsegelflugzeugen vor vierzig Jahren. Man, gab das einen Bruch 
Aber ich freu mich für Dich, dass wird noch grandiosen Spaß bringen

P.S.: Wenn von einem Rotor ein Stück abgebrochen ist, wie auch dem letzten bild zu sehen, muss der sofort runter.
Die resultierende Unwucht zerstört dir die Motorlagerung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Mai 2018)

OK,bin auch nur noch einmal kurz geflogen.

Vor 40 Jahren ??   ich dachte ich bin alt    
Ja die Lagensteuerung (Gyro) hält den Multicopter in der Wage,aber der Starke Wind trägt die weg.sobald man gegenlenkt wird es problematisch für einen Nooby.
Muß halt viel üben ,da sollte das Wetter schon besser sein^^.
Noch ein Bild der Drohne meines Sohnes (mit FPV) links Kamara und rechts Sendeantenne zur Brille.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch ein schickes   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das mit dem Spass glaub ich dir .
Ich war sehr traurig das ich nicht mehr Fliegen konnte ohne den Copter zu gefärden^^.
Bin heiß wie Frittenfett


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2018)

So,es wird mal Zeit für ein erstes Resume.
Hatte schon beim ersten Flug immer das Problem das es mit dem ARM en (scharfstellen der Motoren mit der Fernsteuerung)  nicht immer einwandfrei funktionierte.
Mußte teilweise merfach ARMen.
Nach dem ersten Flug hatte auch das Frame gelitten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruhig mal im Anhangbild auf orginalgrösse gehen ,da sieht man es besser.

Ich hatte erst mal das Kabel vom Empfänger gegen ein etwas elastischeres ausgetausch (ich hasse Löten)  .
Vom rumlöten auf dem Flight Controler wird der auch nicht besser.
Hatte dann Die S1-S4 Leitungen vom FC runtergelötet,da der FC einen Stecker dafür hat^^ .
Hätte mir das ganze vorher mal mehr in ruhe ansehen sollen!
Auch sollte man alle Schrauben nachziehen,vorallem  wenn man viel Grundberührung hatte.
Ich hab sogar eine verloren.
Also es läuft bei weitem nicht so glatt wie ich mir vorgestellt habe.

Heute war ich nochmal Fliegen ,der ARM fehler besteht immer noch muß mal alle Leitungen mit nem Piper durchmessen ,irgentwo hab ich einen Wackler.
Auch war er zweimal unsteuerbar,die Drohne reagierte nicht mehr!
War Gut das ich auf einer riesigen Wiese war,da gefärdet man keinen,ist halt nur Blöd fürs Material!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mitlerweile ist der fünfte Propeller platt^^.

Bei einem Absturz ist die Drohne auf dem Akku gelandet.
Es war keine Spannung mehr zu Messen mit dem Akkutester.
Als ich sie zu Hause auspackte hatte sich ein Akku aufgebläht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das vordere hat sich aufgebläht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs jetzt alleine in der Blechdose liegen.
Mein Sohn meint ich solle es kurz schließen dann währe Ruhe.
Das war aber nicht Gut ,konnte mit dem Kabel womit ich kurzschliessen wollte ,richtig Schweißen^^.
Hab keine Ahnung wie ich das Acku gefahrlos entschärfen kann ^^.

Na  ja Dreck fressen die Drohnen immer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das ich sie demnächst Zuverlässig hinbekomme,mach ja auch echt Spaß das fliegen.
Hab aber die Nächste Zeit viel zu tun, da bleibt nicht so viel Zeit zur Fehleranalyse^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Mai 2018)

-update-
Hi all 
Wollte heute meine Drohne "durchmessen",dabei habe ich festgestellt,das einige Bauteile auf der Plantine durchgebrannt sind.
Zeig am Besten mal Bilder^^  .
Den hab ich beim entlöten der S1-4 Leitungen versehendlich mit dem Lötkolben berührt (Rotes Viereck).
Der beim Orangen Viereck hat sich vermutlich selber ausgelötet^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ist mir Heute aufgefallen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sah der FC im "Orginalzustand" aus .(Rote Vierecke)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Reparieren kann ich das nicht ^^ ein Bauteil mißt ca. 2mm !

Noch mal zum selber Zoomen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich den,vermutlich Wiederstand(mein Sohn meint das es vermutlich Spannungswandler sind),gegrillt hatte,bin ich noch geflogen mit der Drohne.
Hatte zwar ein Merkwürdiges verhalten(mußte öffter Armen ,nicht alle Motoren liefen,Fehlermeldungen(beep)) aber sie ist noch geflogen ^^.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jetzt überlege ich ob ich den FC nachkaufen soll? Hat der ESC was mitbekommen (mit der Akkuspannung kann man Schweißen).
Oder ob ich das Fliegen dranngebe ??
Fänd ich eigentlich schade ,macht ja irgentwie schon Spaß.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok, FC ist nachbestellt!  

Probs ,Akku auch^^  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Mai 2018)

Eachine EV100 720*540 5.8G 72CH FPV Goggles With Dual Antennas Fan 7.4V 1000mAh Battery For RC Drone Sale - Banggood.com


Bestellt!!  für 86€  nur noch bis Morgen      .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Mai 2018)

Hab Post aus China bekommen  
So kommt das immer an,auf der Rückseite ist nur noch ein Adressaufkleber     .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider nur das z.Z. für mich unwichtigste.
Der Ersatzakku  ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hoffe das der FC bald kommt........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu unserem 30.Hochzeitstag ein Akku


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Mai 2018)

-Doppelpost-
Sorry


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Mai 2018)

Heute ist  wieder ein Päckchen aus China angekommen    .

Endlich ist der Flightcontroller da .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Karton mit den  props hat ein wenig gelitten ^^.

Die Eachin V100 ist vorgestern angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab noch keine richtige Zeit gehabt sie auszuprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt brauche ich noch Kamera und Sender.

Morgen will ich mal in aller Ruhe ne runde Löten ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2018)

Was hast Du bisher insgesamt ausgegeben. Ich finde das so gut, gerade mit Brille. Das muss ich auch haben!

Kann man dann auch mit dem Kopf steuern?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Mai 2018)

Nein zum Steuern braucht man immer noch eine RC-Fernbedienung. So "modern" ist die Technik in diesem Bereich noch nicht.


@ TE 

Hast dir ja von deinem Sohn ein schönes (und teures ) Hobby andrehen lassen. 

Ich selbst bin für Drohnen nicht zu haben... ich fliege lieber meine Helikopter. Habt ihr eure Racer gekennzeichnet, weil ich keine Plakette (Pflicht mittlerweile) auf den Fotos erkennen kann?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Mai 2018)

THC hat recht man braucht noch ein Fernsteuerung.
Helis fliegen ist schon noch schwerer wie Multicopter und Teurer^^ .
Plakette hab ich noch nicht ,bin auch eher noch am Testen wie am Fliegen.
Der FC ist ausgetauscht,immer noch selben Fehler sieht nach Empfänger defekt aus ^^.
Ausgegeben hab ich warscheinlich über 200€ (andere geben soviel im Monat in der Kneipe aus).
Ich vermeide jetzt mal Yolo  .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Mai 2018)

Gut Racer sind an sich nicht wirklich teuer, aber wenn man es wettkampfmäßig betreibt sind Kollisionen ja praktisch vorprogrammiert, dann läppert sich das doch ein wenig.

Das Helikopter etwas kostenintensiver sind kann ich leider nicht verneinen, besonders wenn einer der Servos plötzlich kein Bock mehr hat und meint erstmal Pause zu machen. 

Zum Glück ist der Springrasen aber eine recht seltene Pflanze in meiner Gegend.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Mai 2018)

Die Woche ist noch ein wenig Bastelkram angekommen    .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute auch der Empfänger vom Copter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder Löten ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sender:

Gotoqomo TX31 40CH 25mW Doppelte LED Anzeige Audio Video Sender fur FPV Multikopter (mit Mikrofon): Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Mai 2018)

-Update-
Ich hab Gestern den Empfänger,mit den beigefügten Winkelpins,angelötet.
Die Taranis auf EU geflasht und kalibriert.

Heute ist mein Sohn vorbeigekommen und wir sind geflogen . Hat echt spass gemacht ,im Horizon Modus fliegt sie auch sehr gut.
Außerdem war es fast Windstill.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim zweiten Akku hab ich vergessen den Kontrollstecker festzustecken.
Bis er dann in einen Propeller kahm^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte mit dem Isoband isolieren dabei drückte ich wohl plus und minus durchs Isoband zusammen ein Funke und meine Finger waren verbrand ,aber nur leicht.
DieStecker vom geschrotteten Akku hatte ich abgeschnitten ,den weißen Balancestecker kann ich jetzt gut gebrauchen,den löt ich wieder an (hat mein Sohn auch schonmal geschafft   ).

Ich hab noch eine Schraube verloren,vom Platinensandwitch und ein Arm hat sich gelöst ,so das sich die Propeller berührten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mein Sohn auch ,das mit dem Arm^^.

Es ist auch sehr Heiß,schlecht für die Konzentration.


Hab den Steckere wieder angelötet.
Noch zwei Akkus leergeflogen ,Morgen soll es Regnen.
Mit FPV lass ich mir noch Zeit.
Die EAchine V100 funtzt wunderbar ,bin mal bei meinem Sohn"mitgeflogen"     .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Juni 2018)

-Update-
So hab mich dazu entschlossen den FPV-Krempel mal provisorisch einzubauen  .
Mal sehen ob ich damit fliege^^?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamera und Sender hab ich erst mal an 12V gelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben Kamera mitte Flightcontroler (12V) unten Sender





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kabel sind alle noch was lang ,wird voll im Frame.
Ich hoffe das kein Kabel rausrutscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab die Kamera nicht so schräg eingebaut damit ich langsam fliegen kann.
Sie ließ sich auch nicht richt fest anziehen ^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts die Eachine V100,die Antenne vom Sender kann man nicht so richtig sehen .
Sieht aus wie die von unserer Fritzbox   .

*Noch ganz wichtig:Sender niemals ohne Antenne verwenden,der brennt ansonsten durch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe das alles drannbleibt.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ist alles dranngeblieben. 
FPV ist grottig^^ .Ist sehr schwer sich zu Orientieren,im Park ist das nicht so toll. Zuerst bin ich nur "Grasshüpfer"geflogen.
Dann etwas höher , in den Baumästen hängengeblieben.
Außredem nimmt die Akkulaufzeit merklich ab,Zusatzgewicht und Senderleistung.
Die Bildreichweite war auch nicht so doll,hatte Teilweise garkein Bild mehr.Warscheinlich lässt sich das durch andere Antennen verbessern.
Im mom macht mir ohne FPV das fliegen mehr spaß    .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Juni 2018)

-Update-
Bin jetz so einiges ohne Brille rumgeflogen ,viel Rasen gemäht   .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim letzen Flug hat sich der Empfänger gelöst konnte aber noch fliegen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich nicht so nah an der Plantine löten muß hab ich jetzt Stifte eingelötet ^^.
hab nicht vor noch einen FC zu kaufen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So besteht nicht die Gefahr das ich auf der Plantine was kaputtlöte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab dem Quadrocopter auch mal frische Propeller spendiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muß jetzt nochmal Testen fliegen      .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juni 2018)

Wir waren Heute zweimal im Park fliegen.
Unser "grosser"Sohn fliegt auch schon ganz gerne (ich lasse ihn immer mal zwischendurch ran     ),er wird auch langsam besser.

Ein paar Flugbilder sind dabei entstanden (videos waren leider zu verwackelt(Eine Canon EOS 100 D ist nicht so Gut für Videoaufnahmen)),
die wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten     .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





War etwas stärkere Wind Heute ,wir hatten auch einige Zuschauer    .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Juni 2018)

Heute sind mein kleiner und ich wieder geflogen (mit meiner Brille hat meine Tochter bei meinem Sohn FPV zugesehen    ),ich hab immer noch nicht die Kamera drann,war auch besser so.
Wir waren zuerst auf einem Feld geflogen,hinterher auf einem "Toten" Autobahnzubringer.
Hab drei übele Landungen hingelegt,eine hat ein Beeperkabel abgerissen (hab ich aber erst zuhause festgestellt) beim letzten Akku verlor ich immer mehr an höhe ,ich gab immer mehr Gas ,die Drohne kam immer weiter runter bis sie landete^^.
Akku hatte noch 2% Ladung. Jetzt weis ich warum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim anlöten vom Piper entdeckte ich noch das:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat doch ordentlich eine abbekommen.Die Drohne hatte einmal ein Rad auf dem Asphalt geschlagen^^ .
Noch hält der Motor.Bis zu den Schraubenlöcher sind es noch einige Millimeter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Juni 2018)

-Update-
Hallo zusammen,
ich hab letzte Woche angefangen im Acro-mode zu fliegen.Hab gehört das man nicht zu lange Horizon(mit Flughilfen) fliegen sollte." FPV nur* Acro*baticmode".

Hab jetzt einen kleinen Schiebeschalter zwischen das 12V Powerkabel für Kamera und Sender gelötet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kann ich jetzt wenn ich nicht mit Brille Fliegen will Kamera und Sender ausschalten,das spart dann ne Menge Akkupower  .

Das Videosignal der Kamera(gelbes Kabel) hab ich an den DYS FC gelötet (Vido in).
Video out vom FC geht an den Sender.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Schiebeschalter hab ich an ein Abstandshalter des Frames befestigt.
Hoffe das er so hält^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Funktionstest bestanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weil ich das Videosignal durch den FC leite hab ich jetzt ein OSD im Kamerabild.
Horizont Akkupower usw. ,muß ich erst mal rausfinden  .


Sieht ungefähr so aus:

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/F_aWS2vcA0w/maxresdefault.jpg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Juni 2018)

-Update-

Hi zusammen ,
ich bin jetzt zwei Tage FPV geflogen (nicht die ganze Zeit aber immer wieder mal),der Schalter,womit ich Kamera und Sender ausschalten kann,hat sich bewährt.
Fliege auf einem ruhigen Ascheplatz,der verdreckt den Multicopter aber extrem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vermutlich hab ich wegen dem feinstaub meinen Beeper verloren (war fast nicht mehr zu hören),so daß ich ein Akku auf 0% Ladung runter geflogen habe.
Ist Normalerweise der Tot eines Akkus !

Ich hab noch einen Beeper vom zweiten FC .Hab den mit einem Stück Brillenputztuch ,Kleber und Schrumpfschlauch vor dem Dreck geschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den an einem Abstandsbeinchen der Drohne befestig,soll ja nichts abreissen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Antenne hab ich leicht aufgestellt,hatte sonst Bildabrüche wenn die Drohne auf mich zuflog(Senderschatten).

Ist fast wie Formel 1....Nach jedem Flug in die Boxengasse  ^^.
Hab die Drohne Heute einmal aus einem Baum gefischt  .
Das Landen ist noch eine Sache für sich ^^,mehr so abstürze.

An der Eachine V100 stört mich das das Akku immer mal wieder rausrutscht trotzKlettband^^.
Das Bild ist schon ganz Gut vorallem für 85€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micha34 (24. Juni 2018)

Meine erste "Drohne" war ein Komplettpaket von Conrad.
Es flog zwar aber alles sehr unpraktisch und Absturzgefährdet. Das Ding überschlug sich gerne aus heiteren Himmel.Das letzte mal beim Umtausch in der Essener Filiale.
Da hat der Verkaufsmensch aber doof geguckt,der hat das Teil im Laden ausprobiert und dann gings ab.

Danach habe ich mir den "Mikrokopter" in Vollausstattung zusammengebaut.
Somit gabs neben Telemetrie auch GPS mit Position Hold und Coming Home Funktion.
Ebenso gabs dann beim MK keine Richtungsvorgabe mehr da sich das Gerät von Alleine ausgerichtet hat.Das Teil flog  von alleine!

Alles sehr nützlich.
FPV lief bei mir aber die Reichweite war zu gering und die motorgetriebene Aufhängung reagierte nicht auf meine Kopfbewegungen.
Gekostet hat mich die Klamotte als Bausatz samt Ersatzakkus Graupner FB,seinerzeit noch mit externer Telemetrie um die 3800 Euro.

Die Dinger müssen nebst Versicherung jetzt einen Aufkleber mit Name und Anschrift des Besitzer aufgepappt haben.

Nach kurzer Zeit habe ich das Interesse dran verloren und das Teil schimmelt schon ein paar Jahre im Keller rum.Die Akkus sicherlich längst kaputt.

Am meisten haben mich die billigen 20 Euro Minihubschrauber fürs Wohnzimmer beeindruckt.Die flogen ganz toll und stabil,man glaubt es nicht. Optimal für Zuhause und im Büro.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juni 2018)

@micha34
Hast ja ne menge Geld ausgegeben,würde versuchen die Drohne zu verkaufen.^^

Ich bin Heute Abend ne Halbe Sportplatzrunde mit Brille geflogen ,bei der wende auf mich zu fror das Bild ein,hatte die Brille aufgelassen in der Hoffnung das die Störung weggeht.Ist sie aber nicht .
Hab dann Disarmt damit ich die Drohne nicht verliere!
Als ich sie wiedergefunden hatte war die Antenne mit einem Stück Senderplatine abgebrochen ^^  .
Zwei Propeller waren auch Platt.
Muss jetzt leider einen Sender nachkaufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf den Anhangbilder ist das Dilemma besser zu erkennen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juni 2018)

Läuft rund dieses Wochenende^^.
Mein großer und ich waren Heute zweimal fliegen.
Mein grosser kann jetzt auch schon ganz gut Acromode fliegen.
Als er die die Drohne steil in den Himmel flog ,dannach komplett schub wegnahm ,kippte sie zur seite (war Windig) dann auf den Kopf und fiel so zu Boden .

Zwei Probs waren Fratze.Mal eben gewechselt.Als ich das Akku einstecken wollte bemerkte ich das das Platinensandwitch komplett lose ist ^^.
Das war es dann für Heute.
Auseinandergeschraubt waren folgende Defekte zu registrieren: Die unteren Halterschrauben für die Plantinen waren komplett weg.
Eine Plastischraube von den Abstandhaltern war abgebrochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minuskabel ist vom Flightcontroler abgegangen.

Das Pluskabel von meinem Schalter für Kammera und Sender ist abgerissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab noch lange Plastikschrauben in meiner Erstzteilkiste gefunden,mal sehen ob ich die Plantinen damit wieder fest bekomme .

Na ja Heute nicht mehr^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

Heute Morgen gings zur Sache.
Erst mal hab ich die Plastikschrauben etwas gekürzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An den PDW schonmal ein Powerkabel für LED gelötet (sind in China bestellt).
Dann das PDW eingebaut Abstandshalter und Mutter als zweite befestigung für die Schrauben eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den 12V minus an den FC gelötet.


ESC eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fligtcontroler obenauf und verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hält soweit ganz gut.

Motoren angeschraubt,Kabel mit Kabelbinder festgezogen.
Schalter wieder an 12V + angelötet,mit Klettband und Kabelbinder im Frame festgemacht.
Beaper festgemacht,Deckel drauf. Test....läuft  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch Gyroscop kalibriert  und Testflug  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das sie jetzt nicht mehr derbe crascht^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Juli 2018)

Doppelpost ** Sorry


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Juli 2018)

Wochenende,Trocken.....Flugzeit  

Hab LED´s ,Antennen,Propeller in China bestellt mal sehen wann die ankommen??.

Heute waren wir wieder fliegen ,mein großer und ich .
Als er kurz Panik bekam ,crashte die Drohn neben mir auf den Boden,dann wieder hoch und rammte mich mit der Bodenseite knapp unter die Hüfte.

Der Typ ist gefährlich ^^  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der wird noch Blau ^^
Bin schon ganz froh das mich die Propeller nicht erwischt haben.

Mit dem Acro-modus klappt schon ganz gut.Bei dem Wind Heute währen Flughilfen auch nicht Sinvoll gewesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS.: Die Staubabdeckung auf dem Beaper war nicht so sinnvoll gewesen,der war so leise das ich noch ein Akku auf 0% geflogen hatte^^.
Ich hab sie wieder aufgeschnitten,fliege jetzt fast nur noch auf Rasen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Juli 2018)

Hi ,
heute wieder fliegen...
Mit dem ich Heute fliegen war (er wollte nicht genannt werden),hat die Gute Qualität seines Quadrocopter unter Beweis gestellt .






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G9LzHsyh3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat er doch glatt einen Pöller gerammt     .

Bis auf die Abdeckung der Sendeantenne ist alles ganz geblieben. (einschlag ist leider nicht zu sehen^^)


PS.: Die Plastikschrauben haben sich Heute bei mir auch erledigt^^ ,ich muß mal in den Baumarkt vernünftige Schrauben kaufen     .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Juli 2018)

Hab zwei Akkus bestellt,die sind Gestern angekommen.


Turnigy Graphene 1500mAh 3S 65C LiPo-Pack w / XT60
Sie sind verpackt wie ne "Rolex" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sie sind 11 cm lang,mein Frame hat ca 14 cm Platz bis zur Antenne, ich bekomme kaum das Kabel eingesteckt,mal sehen wie das Funktioniert  ^^.
Muss Morgen erst mal Schrauben kaufen um die Plantinen wieder fest zu bekommen.



*
Eine Wichtige Erkenntnis ist : Carbon(Kohlefaser) ist Stromleitend!!!*

Ein Freund meines Sohnes baut sich eine Neue Drohne auf (4S).er hatte eine 4 in 1 ESC direkt auf das Frame geschraubt.
Beim Testen gab es einen Kurzschluß^^.
ESC ist hin (ca.70€),hab dann mal selber mit Prüfer getestet,auf dem Carbon ist,bei mir eine Lackschicht,an einer Bruchstelle Pipste das Prüfgerät^^.

Also aufpassen!!

PS.: In den Lipos sind feine Carbonschichten als Trennendes Medium ^^      .

PPS.: Im Baumarkt gibt es keine M3 Schrauben^^ ,nur Muttern und M3 Gewindestangen ^^ .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Juli 2018)

Halöle   

Schrauben gab es im Baumarkt nicht ^^,M3 Muttern haben die ..aber keine Schrauben..."Super" .

Hatten dann noch Gewindestangen in M3 im Angebot.
Hab dann eine geholt.
Erst mal ungefähr auf länge gebracht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mir gedacht Gewindestange mit M3 Mutter ,durchs Frame,M3 Mutter,kleine Plastikmutter,PDB,Plastikabstandshalter,ESC,Gewindestange in große Plastikmutter,Flight Controler von oben reinschrauben.

Erst mal Alles zerlegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ging so einigermaßen.Beim zusammenbau Knickte die Buchse mit dem Kabel vom Flightcontroler zum ESC ab^^ .

Da blieb uns nur die Variante ,Kabel auf dem FC festlöten^^,so wie beim ersten FC.

(schon mal gepostet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Sohn hat mir beim Löten geholfen(hab da so ein Trauma).

Sind dann am Rhein geflogen ,auch mit Brille war ganz Gut .


Heute bin ich wieder FPV geflogen auf dem Fußballplatz.
War Super Bild .
Hatte das Neue Akku drauf ,nach einer unsanften Landung Rutschte das Akku nach vorne und verbog den Akkustecker am PDB mit Plantine,das Akku ist aufgerissen^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab Heute Antennen ,neue Propeller und letzet Woche meine bestellten LED´s bekommen.
Bastelzeit   

Erst mal den Beeper wieder angelötet,LED´s an die hinteren schenkel Montiertund mit 12V versorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch kalibriert und neue Probs drauf .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für Brillentest mit den Neuen Antenne war es schon zu Dunkel.Muß ich Morgen mal   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Juli 2018)

Heute Brillentest mit Neuen Antenne    .
Ging ganz gut ,mein Sohn mit seiner Drohne und Brille und ich .
War ganz gute reichweite auf freiem Feld (nur einfach viieeeel zu heiß).
Sind danach noch drei Akkus auf einem einsamen Parkplatz,mit Bäumen und Laternen geflogen.
Hab dann eine Laterne nicht gesehen und bin voll reingeflogen dann ca. 5m abgestürzt^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Frameplatte ist bestellt^^.  (6€)

Aber die Kamerahalterung ist schon ziemlich Platt.

Ein Antennenkabel ist abgerissen.(eins hab ich noch ^^.


Na ja was nicht stabiel genug ist fällt ab  .





Irgendwie spacken die Bilder im Forum (Anhangbilder werden im Post groß  ??^^  )


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mal von Sammstag einen kleines FPV-Video zusammengeschnitten.
Mein Sohn hatte die Kamera drauf (ist ja nicht das Brillenbild,sondern eine zusätzliche Kamera).
Meine Drohne ist auch ab und an im Bild.
Auf dem Parkplatzt ab 1.36 bin ich vor die Laterne geflogen ^^.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HU2SE_aiOSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Nachdem ich Heute zweimal "leicht" gecrasht bin (auf Stoppelfeld),
Mukste sich der FC nicht mehr^^.
selbst als ich Betaflight über USB verbunden hatte blieb der TOT    .

Bei der Optischen Kontrolle fand ich ein Bauteil das schief auf der Plantine ist^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das für den Defekt verantwortlich ist weiß ich nicht.

Ich hatte den Eindruck das die Beiden Kabel Video in und out warm wurden ,bei 5V  (USB)

denke das er sich erledigt hat.


----------



## dekay55 (3. August 2018)

Is ne Sperrdiode in der Stromversorung vermutlich, könnte wieder funktionieren wenn man sie wieder richtig verlötet, wobei ich die befürchtung hab das nicht die Diode abgerissen ist sondern das komplette Lötpad, mit nem gescheiten Lötkolben und bisl glück kann man das wieder reparieren. 

Bin vorgestern auch unter die Drohnenflieger / Besitzer gegangen, zwar keine RaceDrohne aber ne nette FPV Drohne, heute dritte Flug die Katastrophe, in Bäume reingerauscht, Drohne Abgeschmiert und in nen Bach auf Tauchstation 50cm unterm Wasser knapp eine Minute lang, hab das teil grad 6 stunden lang komplett zerlegt sauber gemacht und wieder zusammengesetzt, sie hats komplett überlebt ohne nen Schaden davon getragen zu haben und dass Video vom Crash is grandios  Aber dieses Gefühl wenn mal eben nen haufen Geld in nen Baum reinbrettern und dann im Bach untergehen  So musst du dich bei dem Crash gefühlt haben


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. August 2018)

Ja,Ja ist schon übel wenn man Crasht und am Bangen ist das alles Heil geblieben ist ^^.
Nett noch FPV-Flieger hier im Thread begrüßen zu dürfen.
Hallo dekay55 .
"Race " Drohne fliegen ist ein bischen wie F1 nach jedem Flug in die Boxengasse .


Heute ist mein neuer FC angekommen.
Mal aus Deutschland!Omnibus F4 Pro V3.1  .

Außer dem FC ist nichts dabei,keine Schrauben,Entkopplungen oder Kabel^^.

38€ kann man wohl nicht mehr erwarten.
Muss mal in Ruhe schauen wie ich die ESC,Power,Empfänger und Vido in/out anschließen muss?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








PS.:Videos und Bilder gerne Posten(würde gerne deine Drohne bewundern    )


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2018)

Ich hab mir fertige Drohne gekauft, wobei ich jetzt schon drauf und dran bin die zu Modifizieren. 
Ist ne Parrot Bebop 2, nen nettes "Feature" das die Firmware recht offen gestaltet ist, das Betriebssystem basiert auf nen Unix System und es gibt die Möglichkeit Scripts aufzuspielen oder die komplette config zu ändern, in der Kiste steckt ne recht aufwendige Hardware und Sensorik da sie auch Komplett Autonom fliegen kann, d.h man kann ihr ne Route per GPS  vorgeben und sie Fliegt sie dann vollkommen Autonom ab, nen anderes nettes Feature is die Follow Funktion bei der ich einfach ein Objekt im Kamerabild markier was sie dann Automatisch verfolgt optional kann ich auch einstellen das sie dem GPS Signal von meinem Handy folgt.  25 Minuten Flugzeit, 2 Kilometer Funkreichweite, mit nem Tuning Akku kommt sie auf knapp 50 Minuten Flugzeit. Fliegt knapp 62km/h spitze, ist Windstabil bis 61km/h. Hat ne 180° Fisheye Camera mit 14Mp, ne Elektronische 3 Achsen Bildstabilisierung die auf dem Niveau von ner GoPro6 liegt. Ist allerdings die 500g Klasse, also Kennzeichnungspflichtig und zwingend Versicherungspflichtig. 

Genug geschwafelt, hier mal paar Bilder von dem Baby 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht übrigens der FlightController aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sitzt nen DualCore Arm9 drauf mit Quadcore GPU und noch ner separaten MCU, hat 1Gb DDR3 Ram, brauch allerdings auch zwingend ne Kühlung, das ganze Teil sitzt in nen Magnesium Rahmen der auch als Kühler dient.
Und meine Funke mit Antenne und der FPV Brille, in der Funke sitzt nochmal nen Controller mit nem Wlan Modul, per USB wirds Handy angeklemmt und die Verbindung läuft komplett über den Controller der das Bild aufs Handy Weiterleitet, ich kann auch komplett nur mit dem Handy fliegen dann hab ich allerdings nur knapp 300 Meter Reichweite, oder nur mit dem Controller auf Sicht ohne Bild, das macht vor allem sinn wenn ich im Sport Modus fliege und Stunts mache, das Teil kann Loopings, Rollen, Steilkurven ich kann per Software alle möglichen Flugeigenschaften einstellen oder Sicherheitsfeatures ganz Deaktivieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch schon fleißig angefangen die ersten Teile zu bauen 
Kamerahalter für ne GoPro âusm 3D Drucker 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Kennzeichnung mit der CNC, da mir auf die schnelle nix besseres eingefallen ist hab ich einfach ne Dibond Platte genommen und bis auf die lezte Alu schicht runtergefräst und da dann alles reingraviert. die Teile wiegen knapp 1 gram 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein zweiter Flug mit der Kiste, bisl Präzisionsflug geübt, das Teil liegt einfach wie nen Brett in der Luft 
YouTube


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. August 2018)

Ja nice dein Baby ,die in die Bäume und ins Wasser ^^   .
Gut das sie das überlebt hat.

Fliegen schätze ich ,wird komplett anders sein wie bei meiner.
Ich steuere die komplett selber ohne Flughilfen und sehr feinfühlig mit der Taranis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte mal ne 70€ Minidrohne fliegen dürfen die war sehr grob mit so einem "joypad" zu steuern,das ging garnicht.
Deine hat ja viele Automatiken.
Aber 2km ist schon ne Hausnummer.Auch mit Bild ??
Mit den erlaubten 25mw Sendern von der Kamera komme ich nicht so weit.

Der Gopro-halter ist ganz Gut,machst du ja bald mal ein Flugvideo. 

Der Preis deiner Drohne war 399€(gerade im Angebot) bis ca. 599€ ?


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2018)

Also sie lässt sich extrem gut und fein steuern mit dem Skycontroller, auch ohne die Automatiken, aber es is halt keine Race Drohne sondern eigentlich eher den FPV Drohne zum Filmen, ich mach die ganze zeit schon Flugvideos, mit der 180° Fisheye Camera kann ich FullHD Videos mit 60fps aufnehmen ( maximal 4K Videos mit 60fps mit einem Hack und nem externen Speicher der schnell genug ist ) die dient nicht nur zum FPV Fliegen. Die 2Km Reichweite sind mit Bild ohne Einschränkung geht allerdings nur in Verbindung mit dem Skycontroller weil da ne große Keramik Wlan Antenne drinne sitzt. Die Verbindung wird wahlweise über nen 2.4 oder 5ghz MU-MIMO Wlan erstellt daher kommt auch die große Reichweite samt Bildübertragung.  Die 25mw kann man übrigends auch umgehen, in Amerika dürfen die Teile mit 125mw senden, man muss es nur hinbekommen von CE auf FEC Richtlinie umzuschalten, bei den DJi Mavic Drohnen ist das z.b möglich, bei meiner genauso weil die Technik den FEC Standart beherscht. Aber Vorsicht in Deutschland ist das natürlich Verboten. 
360€ Hab ich gezahlt war nen Spontan kauf, regulär war sie für 600 zu haben, und vor dem Sommer hat das Teil um die 1000€ gekostet. 

Ich bin auch heilfroh das sie das überlebt hat, natürlich hat sie den Crash gefilmt und ich hab die kompletten Telemetriedaten aus der Blackbox, der Crashschutz hat mir den Arsch gerettet die Drohne hat nämlich die Komplette Elektronik abgeschalten bevor sie aufs Wasser aufgeschlagen ist, dadurch war alles Stromlos, und selbst der Akku samt Balancer hat überlebt. Ein Sicherheitsfeature was mir viel Geld gerettet hat. Der Crashschutz bewirkt zum einen das bei einem erhöhten Wiederstand an den Rotoren die Motoren sofort ausschalten um ein Bruch zu verhindern dann setzt sie nen Notsignal ab und senden ein letzes mal die GPS Koordinaten dann schaltet die komplette Elektrik ab. Das gleiche macht sie auch falls sie ein eine Lage gerät in der sie nicht mehr Flugfähig ist,  ich hab Videos gesehen da is die aus 600 Meter von ner Windböhe erfasst worden, abgeschmiert und in Bäume reingekracht, Landekreuz gerissen ( Kost 20€ ) Schnauze kaputt ( kostet 10€ ) Rotoren hinüber ( kosten 9€ ) und die Anker von den Motoren ( 4 Stk im Set kosten 10€ ) 
Da kann man echt nix sagen, hab mir jetzt auch nochmal 8 Rotoren auf Reserve gekauft, hat mich 18€ inkl Versand gekostet, Original teile direkt vom Hersteller.

Das Fliegen ist aber tatsächlich kein vergleich zu ner Race Drohne, du musst dich einfach weniger aufs Fliegen konzentrieren sondern kannst dich mehr dem Filmen und der Kamera Steuerung widmen, außer im Sportmodus dann kann man sie tatsächlich ähnlich wie ne Racedrohne steuern. 

Das ganze hat mich jetzt so angefixt das ich mir noch ne mini drohne zulegen will, ne Parrot Mamba, die hat oben drauf nen Art Lego Technik Systemstecker, da kann man z.b nen Greifer installieren, oder ne kleine BB Gun, oder sonstige Spielereien die man sich selbst bauen kann, das find ich ziemlich geil, und von der Qualität von Parrot bin ich nun auch vollkommen überzeugt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. August 2018)

Welche Drohne man sich zulegt ist auch an sich egal,Hauptsache es macht Spaß.
Ich habe immer das Problem geeignete Plätze zu finden wo man ungestört Fliegen kann.(und darf,Flugverbotzohne)
Ich will ja auch niemanden gefährden ^^.

Um die Reichweite des Vidosignal zu erhöhen gibt es auch ensprechende Sender:
VT5801 PRO 5.8G 40CH S.BUS VTX FPV Sender - RC-Hangar15

Bei 600mw hat der auch eine Reichweite von 2km.Ist aber wie du sagst in Deutschland verboten.


----------



## dekay55 (4. August 2018)

Das problem hab ich auch, ich wohn mitten in einer Flugverbotszone da nen Flugplatz 1Km von mir weg ist, allerdings gibts 1.5km von mir weg nen Modelflugplatz, von da oder vom Tower bei uns am Flughafen muss ich eigentlich immer erfragen ob ich fliegen darf oder nicht. Die Rechtlichen bestimmungen sind schon nicht ohne wenn man Drohnen ab 500g Fliegt. Sehr nützlich find ich die Webseite Map2Fly da lässt sich immer nen platz zum Fliegen finden. 
Primär hab ich die Drohne eigentlich eh angedacht wenn ich Biken geh paar gute Video aufnahmen zu machen, dafür hat sie auch nochmal ne fülle an Features, ich bin echt überrascht wieviel Technik in dem Teil drinne steckt und wie gut sie funktioniert.

Gestern nachdem sie die Wasserlandung gemacht hat war sie scheinbar bisl Sauer, sie guckt so Böse als ich sie das Erste mal Reaktiviert hab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. August 2018)

Nice...lieber Sauer wie Tot      .


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2018)

Definitiv, nur hab ich beim Zusammenbau vergessen das die Motorkabel gekreuzt sind, jetzt hab ich sie natürlich genau andersrum angeschlossen, also nochmal Basteln, ich denk ich werd aber erst Morgen wieder Fliegen gehen, will noch nen nen Seitenschutz drucken für die Rotoren.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. August 2018)

Bei zwei Motoren ist ein Kabel vertauscht ,oder ?Ist zumindest bei mir so.

Hab Heute mal Angefangen den alten FC auszubauen.
 und Beeper,Empfänger an den Omnibus F4 Pro V.3 anzulöten.
Hab nen Stecker vom Fc zum ESC zusammengelötet (Steuerleitungen).







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




S-Bus für den Empfänger (von der Funke)
links nach rechts S-Bus,5V,GND

Das wichtigste das der S-Bus überhaubt funktioniert ,man muß eine Brücke löten! 
der mittlere und untere pin muß verbunden werden.
Dann noch im Betaflight -*Anschlüsse-Serieller Empfänger*, den zweiten Aktivieren.
Bei Konfiguration -*Empfänger Serieller Empfänger* auswählen und Typ S-Bus auswählen.
Schon klappt es mit der Funke   .


Jetzt muss ich Blöderweiße den PDW um 180° drehen,da der USB Anschluß des FC genau beim Anschlußstecker des Akkus eingebaut ist^^.
Das ganze verschiebe ich auf nächste Woche,da ich ja noch Arbeiten muß (Urlaub hab ich in zwei Wochen).


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2018)

Allein schon wegen dem Elektronik gebastel reizt es mich ne Drohne selbst zu bauen, ich denk das gibt nen Projekt für nächste Jahr. 

Und jep es sind 2 Motoren vertauscht, bzw glaub ich bei mir sind alle 4 Motoren vertauscht, da kümmer ich mich die Tage drum wenn ich Zeit find, neben Arbeiten bin ich noch Dabei nen 3D Drucker zu entwerfen / bauen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. August 2018)

Hast ja coole Hobby    .
Das Elektronikgebastel Nervt mich schon ein wenig^^,Löten mit"Parkinson"(bin nicht der Ruhigste und halb Blind) ist nicht so die Freude.
Meinen ersten FC hab ich zerlötet^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Funke kann ich dir eine Taranis QX7 oder X9D Plus empfehlen, ist open TX drauf .Relativ freie Software.


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2018)

Du gehst ja gleich in die Königsdisziplin SMD Löten, dafür brauch man dann das passende Equipment sonst endet das leider schnell mit Elektonikschrott. Du bist bei dir viel zu Heiß und zu Lang dran gegangen dem Schadbild zu urteilen, kleiner Tipp niemals länger als 10 Sekunden an einem Bauteil rumlöten, in der regel reichen mit nem gescheiten Lötkolben und gescheiten Lötzinn ne Sekunde und nen Pin is verlötet.
Für mich is Elektronik genauso wie Technik und Computer irgendwie was rein logisches, ich hab da auch null Probleme mich reinzudenken, Ist teilweise auch mein Job und ich hab jahrelang als CAD CAM Techniker/Layouter in der Leiterplatinen Fertigung gearbeitet, dementsprechend bau ich mir auch Schaltungen selbst soweit es mir möglich ist. Naja eigentlich will ich die möglichkeit haben mir alles Selbst zu bauen, wenn ich was nicht bauen kann, dann kauf ich mir die Maschinen dazu, wie jetzt z.b die Kleine Fräsmaschine die ich auf CNC Umgebaut hab, damit lassen sich auch Prima Leiterplatinen fräsen, im Anhang z.b ne Platine, Layout ist selbst gemacht, und die Platine ist ebenfalls selbst Gefräst, Lackiert und Bestückt. Ist teil des Controllers für die CNC oder als Erweitertungsplatine fürn 3D Drucker auch benutzbar.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CNC und die 3D Drucker werden mir noch sehr sehr nützlich sein für das neue Drohnen Hobby 

Funke werde ich mir mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst bauen, mir schwirren da schon nen Paar Ideen im Kopf rum


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. August 2018)

Ja,echt Gut was du so baust.
SMD Löten tue ich auf garkeinen Fall ,bin halt ausversehen mit dem Lötkolben an das Bauteil gekommen ,deswegen Löte ich nicht so gerne auf Plantinen rum^^.
Aber geht halt nicht anders wenn man eine erschwingliche Drohne fliegen möchte     .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. August 2018)

Ok,mein Sohn wollte eine neue Deckplatte fürs Frame bestellen,es kam aber ein ganz Neues Frame  .
War im Sonderangebot in "China" mit Promo Propeller(die sind aber Schrott).

Also Freitag Abend umbau^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Den FC hatte ich schon letztes WE soweit zusammengelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erst mal alles runter.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hatte mir überlegt die LED Farbpalette zu erweitern  ,hinten Rot ,vorne Grün.
Rote LEDs zusammenlöten.
unten sind sie im Orginalzustand (finde es mit Schrumpfschlauch etwas attraktiver).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach mußte ich den PDB um 180° drehen ,damit der Anschlußstecker nicht den USB-Eingang vom FC überdeckt.^^
Alles neu verlötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LED Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ESC drauf mit PDW verlöten,FC drauf ,Vido in und out mit Pins versehen,FC mit Saft versorgen (12V oben auf der Plantine,GND darunter ^^  ,Rotes Kabel Rechts oben).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danach alles befestigen, Kabel der Steuerleitungen ,FC-ESC eingesteckt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Probefliegen(in der Küche...nicht nachmachen ...Gefährlich!!)
Irgentwie stimmte die Steuerung überhaubt nicht.

Also Betafligt drann ,Motoren überprüfen(natürlich *mit Propeller*...ist ja sonnst langweilig^^)
Akku drann... auf einmal überschlug sich die Drohne ca. 20cm vor mir,in den Laptop ,F-Taste wegeflogen,Finger heil.Der Bildschirm hat ein paar kratzer, Display ....OK  .
Das kann auch schief gehen.

Hab dann sofort die Propeller runtergemacht!!!!
Die verkabelung der Steuerleitung vom FC zum ESC war falsch ,die Motoren in der falschen Reihenfolge^^.

nach ca.* 5 std* hab ich die richtige kombination herausgefunden^^ .
Mein Hirn war matsche    .

Sieht dann so aus :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der zweite Probeflug(ein wenig schweben....gefährlich) verlief Problemlos!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal meine Parts:

Frame:

MartianII
Realacc Martian II 140mm Radstand 3mm Arm Kohlefaser FPV Racing Rahmen Satz  Verkauf - Banggood.com

PDB:
Matek
Matek Systeme PDB-XT60 W / BEC 5V & 12V 2 Unzen Kupfer Fuer RC Multirotoren Verkauf - Banggood.com

ESC:

Racestar all in one

Matek Systeme PDB-XT60 W / BEC 5V & 12V 2 Unzen Kupfer Fuer RC Multirotoren Verkauf - Banggood.com

FC:
Omnibus F4 V3

zb.hier

Omnibus F4 FC Pro V3, 39,95 €

Motoren:

Racestar BR2205

Racerstar Racing Version 2205 BR2205 2300KV 2-4S Buestenloser Motor CW/CCW Fuer QAV250 ZMR250 260 280 RC Verkauf - Banggood.com

Empfänger:

https://www.banggood.com/de/Frsky-X...-p-1110020.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN


Funke:

Taranis Q7

https://www.banggood.com/de/FrSky-A...s=detail-left-hotproducts__2&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## dekay55 (12. August 2018)

Ich hab grad ein DejaVu, ich bin gestern auf die gleiche Idee gekommen, hab mich mal bisl mit der Software befasst und mich mal rangewagt an das Subsystem der Firmware
Was ganz praktisch ist das viele Tools und Programme in der Firmware drinne sind. Wie z.b ein Programm namens BLCD Motor Test, übermutig wie ich bin das Tool natürlich gleich mal gestartet, dumm nur das ich die Propeller an der Drohne hatte, die 20cm Neben mir am Laptop lag und auf einmal anfängt Fröhlich die Einzelnen Motoren hochzufahren und auf Vollast fährt, Ergebnis war das die Drohne ein Überschlag gemacht hat, quasi fast nen Salto knapp am Laptop und an meiner Birne vorbei und auf die Wand geknallt.  Nie wieder mit montierten Propellern probier ich drinnen irgend was an der Drohne aus. Aber ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert, in dem Subsystem sind so viel nützliche dinge, wie Diagnose Tools mit bei, sogar nen Compiler is mit bei um die Daten von nem Windows Computer aufs Unix zu Portieren. Und Elvis Fans müssen die Entwickler gewesen sein, es gibt mehrere Scripts wenn man die Ausführt dann Spielt die Drohne diverse Elvis Lieder mit den Motoren 

Also ich muss sagen wenn ich mir den Aufbau deiner Drohne anschau und den Frame kitzelt es mich klein bisschen in den Fingern, ich glaub den Kompletten Frame könnt ich mir einfach selbst Drucken, kannst du mir mal bitte die groben ausmasse von dem frame schreiben und was die Teile in etwa wiegen dürften ? 

Darf ich dir ein paar Tipps geben was das Löten angeht, nicht böse gemeint , aber ich seh an deinen Lötstellen viele "Fehler" und mögliche Fehlerquellen künftig.   Ich würde dir zu ner anderen Lötspitze raten ( in der Regel ne Leichte dünne Meiselform reicht für die meisten sachen ) so wie ich das Sehe arbeitest du mit einer Runden Lötspitze.  zum zweiten, las das Kolophonium weg also das Lötfett bzw Löthonig, Nimm lieber gescheites Lötzinn was nen 2% Kupfergehalt hat, das begünstigt das Verzinnen und das Flussverhalten des Lötzinnes, vor allem wenn du auf Platinen lötest die eine Oberfläche aus Chemischen Gold haben wie deine Flight controller und co, die nächste Sache, du solltest die Lötflächen vorher verzinnen bevor du ein Kabel drauf Lötest, nur dadurch bekommst du eine Mechanisch Belastbare Verbindung hin die den Vibrationen auf dauer Stand hält, das was du das hingelötet hast sind Kritisch gesehen alles Kalte Lötstellen die keine 100% Verbindung haben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. August 2018)

Danke für deine Tips,Löten ist halt nicht so meine Profession,bei den sehr kleinen Lötstellen erschien mir die kleinste Spitze am Sinnvollsten.
Hab an den Stellen wo keine Löcher in der Plantine sind vorher etwas Lötzinn draufgegeben.
Ok das mit dem Lötfett habe ich verstanden    .
Ich hab mal nach Lötzinn mit 2% Kupferanteil gegoogelt ..für 250 gr.  32€ find ich schon ein wenig viel^^.


Auch schön das deine Finger drangeblieben sind ,das ist mir eine lehre gewesen^^.

Ein Frame würde ich nicht selberdrucken,die sind nicht umsonst aus Kohlefaser (hab ich ja auch schon kleinbekommen  ).
Denke das der Druckerkunststoff nicht Stabil genug ist.
Für 16,53€ kann man das ruhig kaufen.


Jubilaeums-Sonderausgabe Martian 215 215mm Carbon Fiber FPV Racing Rahmen Satz 136g Verkauf - Banggood.com


----------



## dekay55 (13. August 2018)

Ja das ist so nen kleiner Trugschluss mit den Lötspitzen, man siehts daran wie die Kabel bei dir Verzinnt sind und wie die Lötflächen aussehen das du nen Kolben benutzt mit ner relativ kleinen Spitze ( ich muss hier anmerken ich hab Seminare beim Arbeiten mitgenommen die 3-4 Tage nur das Löten behandelt und meist ne 5 Stellige Summe gekostet haben, drum bin ich wohl noch Kritischer als nen Elektriker ) 
Also ich zahl für mein Lötzinn in etwa genau die hälfte ( privat ) 100g zwischen 5-7€  und die 250g rolle zwischen 12-15€ je nachdem wie Dick es sein soll. Oder 1 Kilo für rund 43€ 
Such mal nach FixPoint Lötzinn 
[FONT=&quot]Zusammensetzung:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 2% Kupfer[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 60% Zinn[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 38% Blei[/FONT]
[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Flußmittelanteil: 2%[/FONT]

[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Ich nutz das zeug jetzt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit und es is wirklich super Zeug. [/FONT]

[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Witzig das der Trugschluss immer ist das man denkt ein 3D Drucker kann kein Stabiles Material drucken. Ich kann fast alle Thermoplastischen Kunstoffe drucken, fast weil bei mir bei 350°C Ende ist , von weichen PLA bis Hochfestes Polycarbonat, und ich hab Einfluss darauf welche Eigenschaften das material am ende haben soll. Ich kann sogar Carbonfasern Drucken  Natürlich is das nicht so hochfest wie Carbon aus der Presse, aber du würdest dich wundern wie Stabil das zeug aus nem Drucker sein kann.  Ich denke da halt ans Drucken weil nen Kauf für mich kein wirklichen Sinn macht, theoretisch kann ich mir diese Teile auch aus Carbonplatten Fräsen mit der CNC, anders sind die Teile von dir auch nicht produziert worden.

Bin halt klein bisschen festgefahren und will möglichst alles selbst machen [/FONT]


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2018)

@dekay55 kannst natürlich ein Frame drucken und selber Testen ob es stabil genug ist .
Jedem das seine .
Gebe allerdings zu bedenken,das Kohlefaser außer Elektrische Leitfähigkeit,auch Krebseregend ist (vorallem beim bearbeiten),ähnlich wie Astbest.
Ich wuste es bei meinem ersten Frame noch nicht ^^,hab an den Kamerahalterungen rumgefeil damit sie reinpassen.
Auch sollte man die Einzelteile des Frames vor dem zusammenbau abwaschen.

Ich hab ab Montag drei Wochen Urlaub .
Mir schwebt da ein Projekt mit Drohne vor,mal sehen ob sich das verwirklichen läßt.
Werde davon berichten fals es was wird    .


----------



## dekay55 (17. August 2018)

Keine Angst, meine CNC und einer der Drucker haben ne Absauganlage und sind in nem Gehäuse verbaut, ich hab schon ne relativ gut ausgestattete Werkstatt und Daheim nen "Hobby" Maschinenpark drum komm ich ja auf den Gedanken mit dem Selbstbau, im grunde könnt ich sogar Propeller selbst Fräsen und Auswuchten das equipment ist vorhanden, bzw könnte ich Negativformen fräsen und die Propeller per Spritzguß herstellen, auch dafür hab ich das equipment, Hab auch selbst in Chemieparks gearbeitet und kenn sogar die meisten Sicherheitsdatenblätter der Inhaltsstoffe der verschiedenen Plastikarten. Ich hab halt den kleinen vorteil ( oder nachteil ) die BASF direkt ums Eck zu haben fast alle Plastikrohstoffe kommen eh von dort


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2018)

Jo Hallo,
war Heute mit meinem Sohn auf dem Feld,haben Langzeitaufnahmen mit der Drohne gemacht.
Nachts,mein erster Nachtflug!Allerdings nur im Horizon-Modus,war mir sonnst zu gefährlich .
Drohnenlichtmalerei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Merkwürdig das das Grün Türkis geworden ist ^^ ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mal der Mond:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das erste Bild gefällt mir ganz Gut  ist noch relativ Hell.
Wirklich Sinnvolle figuren zu fliegen ist fast unmöglich.
Dazu muß mann schon ne Drohne haben die man wegpunkte abfliegen lassen kann.
Hab ich in dem Video gesehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2T4mw5Qe4jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (19. August 2018)

Das is ja ne coole sache, ich bin eh grad dabei mir ne Beleuchtung an die Bebop zu basteln, und präzise saubere Wegpunkte abfliegen kann ich auch. Das müsste ich mal ausprobieren. 
War vorhin auch nen bisschen fliegen, das erste mal seit dem Tauchgang, hab mich dann auch gleich mal an den Sportmodus gewagt und paar Tricks ausprobiert.
Kann man hier bewunder, leider wars schon zu Dunkel 
YouTube
YouTube
YouTube
YouTube
YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (7. September 2018)

So mich hats Fieber endgültig gepackt, nach etlichen Testsflügen mit zig verschiedenen Drohnen hab ich mir eine kleine Sammlung zugelegt mit den Drohnen in die ich mich verliebt hab. Dabei ist jede komplett unterschiedlich, hauptsächlich werd ich mich aber auf Stunt und Kamera/FPV Flug konzentrieren, dafür hatte ich ja auch eigens die Bebob2 gekauft, da ich beim Stuntflug bei der Bebob schon über die Physikalischen Grenzen hinausgehe und auf dauer das zu gefährlich is für die Drohne, ich hab bereits 1 Satz Motorlager und Wellen geschrottet einfach weil ich über die Belastungsgrenzen hinaus bin  z.b bei 60km/h nen Flip oder ne Rolle zu "erzwingen" oder sie "Kontrolliert" abstürzen lassen um sie dann abfangen zu lassen vom Autopilot, aber nach langen suchen hab ich endlich etwas gefunden was alles kann was ich mir erträumte, eine 3D Stunt Drohne die wie  ein Stunt Helikopter fliegt, d.h Loopings, Rollen, Flips, und verkehrt herum fliegen....... ja das ding kann auf dem Rücken fliegen und ist einfach ein Monster in jeder Hinsicht, 130km/h schnell, in jede Richtung, 770g Kampfgewicht, 1Kg Maximale Startmasse mit FPV Kamera, Schubumkehr auf jeden Motor unter Jeder Last innerhalb Millisekunden.  Genug geschwafelt hier meine Sammlung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auf dem Bild fehlt ist noch ne Phantom 1 Evolution die mir "zugeflogen" ist. 
Die Parrot Swing ist auch so nen einzigartiges Ding, man könnte meinen "spielzeug" aber das isses nicht. Es ist ne Mischung aus Quadrocopter, VTOL, und Flugzeug, und diese 3 Flugmodis kann sie auch, macht höllisch spaß da man bedingt eben auch Kunfstflug mit ihr machen kann, ihr Nachteil ist ihr extrem geringes Gewicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Parrot Mambo is meine Schlechtwetter Drohne, Spielzeug, und Experimentiermaschine. Sie hat ne Besonderheit, nämlich das sie ein Lego Technik System besitzt mit dem man 2 Servos ansteuern kann, als beispiel die BB Gun, und der Greifarm, gibt aber ne Modding Community die auch von Parrot unterstützt wird, ebenso ist sie Frei programmierbar was für mich eben den besonderen reiz ausmacht, abgesehen Davon fliegt das kleine Biest einfach absolut Traumhaft, gibt auch nen Race Kit mit 19000KV Motoren und FPV Kamera ( die man nämlich auch über das Modulare Stecksystem ansteuern kann  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke anhand der Qualität der Bilder von der Mambo im Flug ( Autopilot Hovermodus ) kann man schon erkennen wie verdammt ruhig und Stabil die in der Luft stehen kann. 
Achja natürlich flieg ich keine der Drohnen mit nem Smartphone, für die Mambo und die Swing hab ich mir das Flypad gekauft das sehr an nen Game controller erinnert mit Halterung fürs Handy falls man die Telemetriedaten haben möchte.
Für die Stuntdrohne hab ich ne Programmierbare  8 Kanal Funke die dabei war.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Mai 2019)

Hi dekay55
Hast schöne Bilder gepostet.
Hatte viiiieeellll Stress um die Ohren,deswegen bin ich erst Heute nochmal dazu gekommen hier vorbeizuschauen.
Ich hab Heute erst mal nen Micro-USB Kabel gekauft(das alte ist iwi im Umzugstress verloren gegangen).
Meine Motoren laufen nicht mehr^^.
Muß sie mal auseinander bauen,vorher erst mal meinen Schreibtisch umräumen (falsche Zimmerseite,kein Strom^^   ).

Die Drohnensaisong startet so langsam


----------



## dekay55 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich glaub ich werde dieses Jahr garnicht so viel Fliegen, nachdem mir noch ne Phantom zugeflogen ist die ich komplett umgebaut hab und sich nen kleiner Amateur Motor Segler bei mir eingefunden hat hab ich immer noch nicht so richtig den Kick gefunden. Dafür hab ich mir was neues Ferngesteuertes Angelacht, "bisl" Größer und Schneller als nen Quadrocopter und macht irgendwie auch mehr Spaß, vermutlich werd ich bis auf meine Kamera Drohne wohl alle verkaufen und mich eher aufs neue Hobby konzentrieren.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Mai 2019)

Was hast du dir denn zugelegt ??


----------



## dekay55 (18. Mai 2019)

Ich bin mehr oder weniger auf 4 Räder umgestiegen, ich hab da echt mein Gefallen dran gefunden, und das is alles andere is Kinderspielzeug,
4.5 Elektrische PS, max Topspeed je nach Übersetzung und Reifen bis zu 164km/h  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und garnicht mal so klein, is Maßstab 1:8, da wirkt selbst meine Bebop winzig dagegen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und heut hab ich das Zweite Baby selbst aufgebaut.
Daraus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde das hier : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Mai 2019)

Sieht intresant aus..... Darfst ruhig weiter deine Bilder hier Posten .
Kannst ja deine Drohne den Buggy verfolgen lassen gibt dann schöne Luftaufnahmen    .


----------



## dekay55 (25. Mai 2019)

Das sind keine Buggys  
Das eine ist ein Truggy bzw ein Speed Monster Truck, und das andere ist nen reiner Monster Truck, nen Buggy ist was komplett anderes und nicht wirklich vergleichbar, zumal Buggys auch viel viel kleiner sind im gleichen Maßstab.  Zufälligerweise kann ich dir den genauen Unterschied sogar zeigen weil ich mir heute Nr3 gebaut hab, und das ist z.b nen Buggy Chassis ebenfalls 1:8er Maßstab wie die beiden Trucks. 

Die Bebop will ich übrigens auch genau für die Zwecke behalten, die anderen Drohnen werde ich alle verkaufen, allerdings glaube ich das die Drohnen viel zu Langsam sind für Verfolgungen, aber ey FPV in so nem RC Auto ist auch was ganz spannendes 

Hier mal alle 3 Zusammen 
Kraton ( Truggy / Speed Monster Truck ) 
Nero ( Monster Truck ) 
Virus ( (Sand)Buggy ) umgebaut zu nem Drifter,  Tiefergelegt, Härteres Fahrwerk, andere Fahrwerks Geometrie, alle 3 Differentiale angepasst für ne 20:80 Kraftverteilung, andere Karosserie, Straßenreifen, und den Heckspoiler hab ich selbst Entworfen und Ausgedruckt mit dem 3D Drucker, genauso wie die Halterungen für die Karosserie die eigentlich gar nicht da hin gehört. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man richtig schön wie klein ein Buggy ist im Gegensatz zu den Trucks, obwohl der gleiche Maßstab  

Und hier die Entstehung von dem kleinen, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und fertisch das Baby, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Juni 2019)

Coole sache ,du kleckerst nicht du klotz .
Wenn du mal ein Flugvideo von deinen "Racern" veröffentlichst,unbedingt hier posten    .
Mein Sohn und ich sind gestern wieder geflogen,macht schon laune.... erst mal wieder schön smooth anfangen nach so langer pause    .
Kein Bock auf löten.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Juni 2019)

Naja scheinbar klecker ich wirklich nicht, dafür hab ich die letzten 2 Wochen rangeglotzt und durchgearbeitet damit etwas wunderbares geschieht. 
Ein Losi LST XXL 2, ein Zweiter Losi LST XXL 2 bei dem die Elektronik bis auf die 2 Servos fehlt, und etwas unbekanntes. Nen Verbrenner mit VW Käfer Karo, muss mindestens 30 Jahre alt sein das teil. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wohl ne 2 Gang Schaltung und nen Leerlauf, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und nen Kyosho Inferno MP 7.5 Sports  Wettbewerbsbuggy mit Brushless umbau und nen Haufen Ersatzteilen und Zubehör ist mir auch noch zugefahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ersten Schaden hab ich auch schon zu beklagen, hab meinen Nero mal mit 8S Akkus gefahren, heilige sch..... hat das Biest Drehmoment und Power, so gnadenlos Power das es doch glatt nen Reifen zerrissen hat, die Kisten marschieren so bestialisch nach vorne, da hat man echt zu kämpfen, manch Racedrohne kommt da nicht hinterher  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Juni 2019)

Lool..Reifenplatzer??? 
Nett viel Zubehör...aber wie ich sehe brauchst du das auch  ^^ .
Verbrennungsmotor?? Kannst du bestimmt auch nicht überall mit fahren??
Die sind ja ziemlich laut ?? oder??


----------



## dekay55 (21. Juni 2019)

Ach mittlerweile isses ausgeartet mit den Teilen, das sind noch viel mehr geworden, vor allem sehr sehr sehr viel Reifensätze, ich hab einfach paar mal nen Konvolut an Teilen gekauft und einige Autos als Roller ( Roller bedeutet ohne Elektronik ) das hat mir bei den Quadrocoptern extrem gefehlt, das gebastel. Es bleibt halt nicht aus das mal das ein oder andere Teil Kaputt geht beim Bashen, und Verschleißteile wollen auch ersetzt werden, d.h wenn man 20 Akku Ladungen verfahren hat soll / muss man die Autos komplett zerlegen und durchchecken, und das is genau mein Ding 
Damit is auch der Groschen gefallen und alle Drohnen bis auf die Bebop2 werden verkauft. 

Den bzw mittlerweile die drei Verbrenner die ich hab fahre ich nicht, die werden komplett auf Elektro umgebaut, das einzige was ich beibehalten werde sind die Scheibenbremsen, für einen hab ich sogar nen Satz Carbon Bremsen. 
Wie man raushört sind mir nochmal 3 Autos zugefahren, alles "Bastelbuden" wollte ich eigentlich als Teilelager nutzen weils Verbrenner sind, allerdings hab ich dann bemerkt das die Teile doch noch so Fit sind und ich so viel Ersatzteile hab das ich mir nochmal 2 fast neuwertige Karren hinstellen kann und hab dann immer noch ein Roller zum Schlachten. 
Einen davon werde ich als Hochgeschwindigkeit Onroad umbauen der bekommt auch die Carbonbremsanlage, mal sehen ob ich die 160 km/h knacken kann mit nem eigenbau. 

Und hier sind die beiden neuen, den einen hab ich bereits komplett zerlegt, alle teile geputzt Verschleißteile getauscht und und neu aufgebaut. der andere bekommt die gleiche Behandlung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Zweite Monstertruck is auch zusammengebaut, der ist Tiefergelegt und auf Speed ausgelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Kraton hab ich ein wenig mehr Power verpasst in dem ich die Übersetzung geändert hab und die Kraftverteilung im Mitteldiff verändert damit mehr Power hinten anliegt, Diff hinten ist jetzt ziemlich gesperrt, jetzt wirbelt die Kiste mächstig staub auf, und ich kann problemlos 10-15m Quer durch ne Langgezogene Kurve Driften   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Abflug ne 5 Meter Böschung runter bei ziemlich hoher Geschwindigkeit gabs dann allerdings auch, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schäden : Keine  

Es ist so unglaublich wie Robust sog. Basher sind. Den Kraton hab ich jetzt wirklich bösartig gequält, hab 3-4 Meter Sprünge gemacht und bin aufm Dach gelandet, paar Kratzer und nen Aufkleber is hin, da die Teile aber von Innen Lackiert werden verschrubbt der Lack auch nicht so schnell.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Juli 2019)

Das letzte Bild ist schon Hart.
Jetzt hats dich aber vollends gepackt...  aber ok .
Schönes Hobby..
Ich hab gerade Urlaub und bin erst mal mit meiner Neuen Wohnung beschäftigt,Flur noch Tapeziert...usw.
Das fliegen kommt auch ein wenig zu kurz..
Hab noch 1 1/2 Wochen mal sehen..

Alibibild,muß mal ein paar neue machen mit LED`s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (3. August 2019)

ja es hat mich Tatsächlich vollends gepackt, ich merk einfach bei RC Autos bin ich genau da gelandet wo ich hinwollte. Man muss zwangsläufig basteln, die Karren zerlegen neu Aufbauen, Tunen, verbessern, Umbauen,  Das hat mir bei den Quadrocoptern doch extrem gefehlt.

Hab z.b mal Ehemaligen Nitro RC Buggy komplett auf Brushless Antrieb umgebaut, und das Teil im Grunde komplett neu Aufgebaut, Abgestimmt, und ab auf die Piste Speedruns machen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub die 60km/h sind begrenzt von der APP egal ob ich mit 4S oder 6S fahre ich komm auf 60, eigentlich müsst ich bei der Übersetzung und dem Motor ( ist nen 2200KV Motor ) unter 6S  mindestens 140 drauf bekommen und mindestens 90 unter 4S


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Mai 2020)

Für alle FPV Drohnenliebhaber  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcyIVKThMNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


unbedingt bis zum schluss sehen..  der ist genial


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2020)

Also meine Quadrocopter hängen nur noch an der Wand, irgendwie hats mich mit den RC Fahrzeugen doch mehr gepackt, allerdings bin ich jetzt in der Königsklasse angelangt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EINER meiner Schmuckstücke. 
Paar Eckdaten 
Massstab 1:5 Fahrzeuglänge knapp 100cm ! 
2 Takt Benzin Motor komplett hochgezüchtet zur Rennmaschine Hubraum Vergrößert von 23 auf 25.5ccm, Nitrit Beschichteter Kolben, Geschmiedete Pleul, leichtere Kurbelwelle, Leichteres Polrad mit Rennzündung, usw usw ist nen Werksgetunter Rennmotor , 3 Backen Rennkupplung einstellbar, Lamellen Differential einstellbar von 10-100% Sperrwirkung. Hydraulische  Scheibenbremse von Magura an Jeden Rad, Voll Alu Chassis. Und Natürlich alles selbst aufgebaut, bis auf den Motor 
Höchstgeschwindigkeit von dem Teil liegt bei 100-120km/h je nach Übersetzung und Karosserie die ich drauf setze. 

Ich hab aber auch noch ne Bestie die ist "bisschen" schneller, im Grunde der gleiche Aufbau, nur ist der Motor mehr auf Leistung im oberen Drehzahlbereich getunt und das Chassis ist hat ein 20mm Breiteren Radstand und zählt damit zur GT Klasse, auch ist die Übersetzung bisschen anders und bisschen Flacher und eben bisschen Schneller, um genau zu sein um die 160-170km/h Spitze kann dieses Monster 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist allerdings noch ne Nagelneue Karosserie eher fürs Regal, nen CLK GTR, für Highspeed Fahrten kommt was anderes drauf mit verstellbaren Front und Heckspoiler, optimierten Luftkanälen für Ansaugung, Kühlung und Bremse, Ein Mercedes C291 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aber noch nen bisschen Mehr, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielzeug für Erwachsene


----------

